# Chest - Free weights, cable or machine.... Its not growing :'(



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

My trainings coming on nicely, nice size, weight, technique etc etc...But my chest is my weakness to the point where I might stop training and just do my chest to catch up. Every one comments on my size but say "ur chest is small". I currently do 3 sets of 8 reps on incline bench, incline dumbell flies, flat dumbbell press and over head extention.

BUT am i right in saying if i changed all my exercises to a cable id be working them more because that bit at the end where ur hand meets is closer... In need of help asap as I really dont know what to do any more, it just dont wanna grow. When I tense they look perfect but non flex'd look poo.. Heeellllpppppp please.

Do u have a prefferance on how u train them?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh just smash it. and vary ur chest exercises.

go heavy and get urself a spot to push u past ur limit


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

What weight are you doing the bench? Tried incline/decline bench aswell as db's? Dips?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the same problem as you, but I only used cable and machines as I didn't want the barbell to end up in my face on the last rep.

So I got myself a training partner, got them to spot me. My confidence increased, I was able to have more weight on the bar than I would of on my own. Last reps were forced out. Barbell bench, incline, decline and both incline and normal fly's.

My chest has taken shape dramatically over the last 3weeks.

I do 8 reps as well, but with my partner we decided to pick a weight that we can do 8reps with then the next 2reps would be assisted if need be to force them out


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I bet your chest probably isn't that small, you are just staring at the mirror muscles too much and getting carried away.

I wouldnt stop trainig everything else just cos of your chest, that's a stupid idea. Keep doing it as normal but maybe try changing up what you do for chest.

Personally I really don't get the obsession with a massive chest.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

You tried varying the rep ranges?

You have to experiment till you find something the suits you as an individual. No one can tell you the best way to train, they can only give you guide lines. it's also probably down to your genetics. Like i have crappy small arms, and ive tried lots, but they dont wanna match the rest of me.

What i find works for chest is i use 2/3 warm up sets, increasing in weight, decreasing in reps. Then i do a brutal set of 4 reps of a heavy weight. Then i go back to the last warm up weight (usually about 20kg lighter than the one i just used) and push out as many as possible, which usually ends up being about 8.

Then i move to incline, and do a heavy weight which can be anywhere from 5-8 reps, but im making sure it kills. Then i do a couple of pre-exhaustion sets with about 10 reps of flyes to kill the pecs, then some light incline bench which is assisted by triceps and shoulders.

Then i move to flat db flyes to get some isolation in. I do about 3 sets of the same weight, and because im killing it each time the reps come down because i cant do anymore. On the last set when i cant flye anymore i do as mny half-presses as i can to take the muscle to as much failure as possible.

Then i stretch it all out.

But hey, thats just me.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Ezzy 1 - cheers mate.

GreedyBen - Flat bench is 80kg but incline I can do 100kg with a little help on the 4th rep. Only doing incline at the min tbh because thats where i really lack shape. the bottom isnt that bad but the top is poo.

Lurgilurg - might try them 5 exerices next for a few weeks and see how it goes coz at moment its put shape on at all.

mark44 - it just looks sh1t when ive got nice 17" arms and wide back but thats where its the problem, im very broad and got big shoulders and a wide back and chest looks puney. ahahaa


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings said:


> Only doing incline at the min tbh because thats where i really lack shape.


This wont do you any good. Flat bench and decline will hit the pecs a lot more directly.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Barker - sounds good that mate. I've got a spotter to help out so doing that sort of thing sounds good..

question - i think its called drop sets. Would these help me?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Barker said:


> This wont do you any good. Flat bench and decline will hit the pecs a lot more directly.


O right I didnt know that  im gonna have a good change I think. How many exercises should i do. 5 to much?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings said:


> Barker - sounds good that mate. I've got a spotter to help out so doing that sort of thing sounds good..
> 
> question - i think its called drop sets. Would these help me?


They could do, i personally dont bother as i see it as too many reps


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings said:


> O right I didnt know that  im gonna have a good change I think. How many exercises should i do. 5 to much?


Again it depends on you as a person. I only do 3, but some i mix up with pre-exhaustion etc.

I wouldnt go more than 15 sets overall though at all.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if u arent gettin development from 100kg incline u got issues elsewhere mate lol


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

15 sets. I'll prob use that as a guide.. So hows this sound.

warm up on dips 3 sets to exhaustion

Flat dumbbell press for 3 x 8

Incline flies with a cable 3 x 8

and the other 2 i'll decide later lol


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> if u arent gettin development from 100kg incline u got issues elsewhere mate lol


I think im just sh1t mate lol. but on a serious note i think my chest has issues where it done wanna grow because i've never had a big chest  i dont want a huge chest, just want it in proportion


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i got the opp problem. my chest is starting to outgrow the rest of me


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i got the opp problem. my chest is starting to outgrow the rest of me


Im jealous, take some muscle from it and put it in the post for me please!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That looks alright but if youve been doing 8 reps all this time and its not working you might want to change it up. I love lower reps, not sure if its because i feel cool with the heavy weights or if it actually works but i like it!

15 sets would be absolute max btw, especially with 8 reps per set. If i were you id go plain and simple. Flat bench, incline bench, flat db flyes, and then dips if you must.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Barker said:


> That looks alright but if youve been doing 8 reps all this time and its not working you might want to change it up. I love lower reps, not sure if its because i feel cool with the heavy weights or if it actually works but i like it!
> 
> 15 sets would be absolute max btw, especially with 8 reps per set. If i were you id go plain and simple. Flat bench, incline bench, flat db flyes, and then dips if you must.


For how many reps mate? 12 or lower than 8?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Are you feeling the movement in your chest?

I find if I close my eyes to get a good mind muscle connection and do the reps quite slow 3 up 3 down when pressing... If dumb bells I'll just hold them at the bottom on the last rep for 15 - 20 seconds and get a crazy stretch


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Are you feeling the movement in your chest?
> 
> I find if I close my eyes to get a good mind muscle connection and do the reps quite slow 3 up 3 down when pressing... If dumb bells I'll just hold them at the bottom on the last rep for 15 - 20 seconds and get a crazy stretch


Yh i feel it matey. I get huge pump from it so i would imagine that it must be doing something due to the pump but no gain in size. i might post a picture up of what its like n let u guys slate it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Get some pictures up boss. It's probably not as bad as you think


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings said:


> For how many reps mate? 12 or lower than 8?


Id start highish then end up low. so if you're doing 3 sets personally id do something like 8/6/4, but again thats me, cant stress enough how much different things work for different people.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Didnt know what angle to take but heres a shoot. I'll take another if need be but this is not tensing up nothing, Just a plain simple standing pose


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Barker said:


> Id start highish then end up low. so if you're doing 3 sets personally id do something like 8/6/4, but again thats me, cant stress enough how much different things work for different people.


8 reps then 6 then 4 yh?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings said:


> 8 reps then 6 then 4 yh?


Thats what id do. Your chest doesnt even look that bad though, but i know how you feel if you're not happy with it. im the opposite, i have a big chest and skinny arms


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Barker said:


> Thats what id do. Your chest doesnt even look that bad though, but i know how you feel if you're not happy with it. im the opposite, i have a big chest and skinny arms


Gonna give that a go, never done that before. so id assume that when u go with 4 reps u go heavier than when u went with 8? N cheers mate, i mean that room has so much light in that it shows no defenition lol. But i personally think its just flat. If i tense it it dont look bad.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try concentrating on decline BB and do some weighted dips


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> try concentrating on decline BB and do some weighted dips


I find dips hard but i do try do them. I turn the handles out and lean forward. But am i right in saying that decline hit the bottom of the pec?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings said:


> Gonna give that a go, never done that before. so id assume that when u go with 4 reps u go heavier than when u went with 8? N cheers mate, i mean that room has so much light in that it shows no defenition lol. But i personally think its just flat. If i tense it it dont look bad.


yeah for the higher reps use a lighter weight, and dont 100% push yourself. Use them as warm up sets. Them for the 4 reps go as heavy as possible. I do this then like i said before do another set after with a lighter weight and og to failure on that also.

Edit: decline hits the whole pec as its the natural movement of the muscles themselves. However incline could hit the top slightly more.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think he needs more overall development so i`d go the decline route on ur heaviest sets. get those dips in aswell mate


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Cheers guy, really greatful for the help... Gonna try a few new things for defo


----------



## Kaden123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Give this a try for one month and see how you get on,

On the first 3 exercises train heavy but keep the form in the movement and on the FST 7 sip water in between each set to help stretch the muscle fasica and the 7 stands for 7 sets with a rest of no more than 60 seconds between sets and no lower than 12 reps per set.......boom your chest will grow.

Good luck mate and keep us posted.

New to the site but not to the game

Barbell incline press

Dumbbell incline flys*

Hammer strength press

Cable cross over FST 7


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

damn i hate u

i have to really go to work on my chest or i dont ever feel i worked it out, i did a workout last tuesday and i can still feel it now!!



eezy1 said:


> i got the opp problem. my chest is starting to outgrow the rest of me


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Kaden123 said:


> Give this a try for one month and see how you get on,
> 
> On the first 3 exercises train heavy but keep the form in the movement and on the FST 7 sip water in between each set to help stretch the muscle fasica and the 7 stands for 7 sets with a rest of no more than 60 seconds between sets and no lower than 12 reps per set.......boom your chest will grow.
> 
> ...


Erm 7 sets of 12? lol


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Not heard of FST either


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

FST 7 can be very effective or so I've heard (never done it myself)

It's a case of mind over matter on that one looks like hard fcukin work but give it a try and see how you get on


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaden123 would you do FST 7 as part of a regular routine or would you throw it in say once a month?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Whats the incline angle mate, if you go over 30degrees the focus starts moving to the front delts and away from upper chest.

I do flat barbell benchpress 3sets 5reps (freeweight), decline barbell bench press 3sets, 5reps (free weight), incline dumbbell benchpress - 30degrees, 3sets 5reps, then weight dips, 3-4sets, finish off with flys on the machine, 3-4sets 6-8reps

my chest grows like a weed on this routine (compared to other one I have tried anyway!)


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

So what Kaden posted is FST 7? Ive just watched a video on Jay Cutler and Phil Heath doing it and thier soooooooooo big


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

And ofcourse the age old saying, it ultimately comes down to genetics mate lol


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Whats the incline angle mate, if you go over 30degrees the focus starts moving to the front delts and away from upper chest.
> 
> I do flat barbell benchpress 3sets 5reps (freeweight), decline barbell bench press 3sets, 5reps (free weight), incline dumbbell benchpress - 30degrees, 3sets 5reps, then weight dips, 3-4sets, finish off with flys on the machine, 3-4sets 6-8reps
> 
> my chest grows like a weed on this routine (compared to other one I have tried anyway!)


I would proberly say it is 30o actually mate. coz its a fixed bench purely for incline but on a bench using dumbell i cant actually remember what angle. its not to steep thou and would say it was slightly higher tha 30o so in future i'll lower it. I got chest tomoz so im hitting em f'n hard


----------



## Kaden123 (Aug 20, 2011)

FST 7 is used by Jay and Phil and works very well....the 12 reps can be of a weight that is best for you mate, add it in to the last exercise of each body part for a month and see how you get on. I'm using this method on every body part and sometimes twice a week and it will be hard going for a bit but the pump you feel is amazing and still lasting the next day.

Give it a try as I said and you should get results but remember the sipping of water which is important the stretch that fasica mate


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Had chest today, was strict today on rest and also form. had a great pump then all of a sudden the pump went  does that mean that i over done it?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure about over doing it, my pump usually fades after an hour anyway to a smaller pump.

As for the fst-7 thing i used it for biceps and it worked very well... For a bit. Gained 2 inches on my arms (natty) however im not entirely sure how much of this was from the fst-7, still probably an inch. Then gains just halted because of numerous factors the main on i believe is that i got used to the fst-7.


----------

